# Thinking of moving to Tampa-Need help....



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am living in Spain but seriously thinking of moving to the Tampa area of America. As I have my own business here in Spain and speak Spanish very well I am thinking of the possibility of purchasing a property as half investment for the future and/or possibly live on arrival.

Can anyone recommend which would be the best Bank to approach for a mortgage?

I would also be looking to work with a Spanish speaking property development company as I have had 7 years experience in the field with Spanish property developers and promotoras. I can provide some very good references. Can anyone tell me who the largest developers are in the Tampa area or how to find them on the net.

I have to make a life changing decision soon and any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Donna


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Unfortunately Tampa is not one of the areas with a high percentage of Hispanic people. Southern Florida is more than 50% Hispanic, but Central and Northern Florida has a much lower percentage. I'm from St. Petersburg, which is next to Tampa, and its Hispanic population is about 6%. Furthermore, most Hispanic people in the area have been there for at least one generation and, while they may speak Spanish, they are basically English-speaking. I rarely hear Spanish spoken in St. Pete, in restaurants or at malls, at least compared to the Miami area.

My first question is, as always, how do you plan to get a visa that will allow you to stay in Tampa? You can come in on a tourist visa, I think you can start a business, you can certainly buy property, but you can only stay six months per year.

Banks? It isn't necessary to get a bank from a local lender. Many Americans borrow from large nationwide lenders such as Countrywide. The big national banks, such as Bank of America, are well represented. I don't know how easy it would be to obtain credit as a foreign national and non-resident. It might be possible to borrow money in Spain to purchase property in America, though.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I think this is an American planning to move back to the US from Spain. I'm not sure being Spanish-speaking is going to be that much of an advantage, since most people who aren't fluent in English and are involved in property development are working construction, not selling property. Maybe in the border areas it would be different.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

It would be interesting to know how things go for someone moving back to the US after being away for so long, wouldn't it?


----------



## fiveseven (Jun 28, 2007)

That's interesting. "moving to the Tampa area of America" isn't typically what I would imagine a person native to the States to say... not that this matters, just an observation. I lived in Tampa for a few months but I wasn't looking into buying property so I don't have intimate knowledge...but I'd say it would be best to "shop around" a couple of banks to see how competitive the rates are, etc.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

You are right, it is an odd expression.

Anyway, if the OP wants to make the most of being Spanish speaking, he should go to heavily Spanish areas like southern Flordia.

I wonder how much of an advantage it will be, given the huge number of Spanish/English bilingual people we have. We even have a president that speaks fluent Spanish.


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you all it this has already given me some valuable information. Sorry it has taken so long to reply, Spain is still not so good with internet!

I am an English Expat in Spain now 7 years but looking towards America and figure the type of work I would be looking for would suit me better working within the Spanish speaking areas as I would like to continue with my Spanish but would like to work in America. 

I will check out Southern Florida but is there any particular region/town that would suit me and my 11 yr old son. I would like a reasonably quiet area (if there are any left) with a good school. 

All replies are very helpful at this moment so keep them coming please.

Thanks

Donna


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Florida schools rank 48th out of 50 states. Only Alabama and Mississippi have a worse school system. I think there are good schools, but on average, they aren't exactly excellent.


----------



## Travel Dude (Sep 6, 2007)

Not to knock Tampa but it has one of the highest crime rates in the country.


----------

